# Scrub Oak closed reed distress



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a closed reed predator call made from Scrub oak off of cove Mountain here in utah. I wondered what it would look like and i was pleasently supprized. $20.00 to your door.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I harvested it when we were out coyote huntin about a month ago.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

CMGC, do you take money orders?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

HowlinRed said:


> CMGC, do you take money orders?


You bet.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you HowlinRed, Enjoy.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Call has been sold.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

scrub oak is some pretty looking wood aint it,and sure made it look real nice

do any of guys ever make and ugly call? lol

im thinking NOT


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It sure doesn't look like it.Lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ugly Calls:


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I will say they don't look as good as that gem that I got from you today.lol But sometime sound matters most.Lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sound always matters most! Looks are the fun part though. Nice looking call Rick!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! What r you gonna do with that pile of money CMGC ? LOL


----------

